# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Nootropil (generic name:  Piracetam)

## Merck

I have known about this supplement for its ability to increase cognitive ability of the brain by increasing the blood flow between the 2 hemispheres.  I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this that helped them to improve on any aspect of learning how to dream lucidly.  I might give it a try and let you all know if I have any positive or negative results.

----------


## Howie

[size=18]Hello Merckantium  :Exclaim:   :Exclaim:  

The connection between the two hemispheres are made by commissures. But those ae neorons. I wonder if there are blood vessels also connecting the two hemispheres?

It seems more for elderly people.

Medications and Prescriptions

Brand name: Nootropil
Substance: Piracetam.

1. Tablet excipients include: polyethylene glycol 6000, colloidal silica, magnesium sterate (coating of opardy Y-1-7000. Comprised of hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, titanium dioxide, polyethylene glycol 400, talc).

2. Information for the user: Mental syndromes caused by cerebral deficiency, disturbances in the mental performance of the elderly, With higher dosages, treatment of psycho-organic senility syndrome, disturbances caused by alcohol withdrawal.

3. Contraindications: It has been verified that certain patients show hypersensitivity to the product.
Pregnancy, Nursing and Children: This product is not contraindicated during pregnancy and nursing and may be taken by children.

4. Precaution: Patients suffering from renal disorders should take Nootropil with caution and in lowered dosages.

5. Interactions: No interactions with commonly used pharmaceutical products have been found.
Please Note: Nootropil does not interfere with the patients capacity to drive or operate machinery.

6. Directions for use: For mental syndromes caused by cerebral deficiency, disturbances in the mental performance of the elderly. By mouth; 33.3% drops, adults 50 drops three times a day (1 drop = 16mg of the main ingredient Piracetam) Tablets, one tablet 3 to 4 times a day spaced throughout the day. Spoon provided with liquid when full equals 600mg Piracetam.

7. In case of overdose: There have been no reported cases of overdose. When in doubt, the patient is advised to discontinue treatment.

8. Side Effects: On are occasions, the patient may overreact to this product. Lowering the dosage will be sufficient. Consult your doctor concerning any unpleasant side effect not described in this leaflet.

9. Storage: Store at room temperature.

----------


## Merck

I'm also wanting to know if anyone has had some personal experience with using this to increase LD ability either by being able to recall dreams better or possibly having more control once becoming lucid.  If I try it I will publish the results here.

----------


## lucidus

Quite an old thread  :wink2: 

Any results?

I bought Nootropil this week. According to Thomas Yuschak's book it could even inhibit dreaming when it is still in your system. He writes:





> Piracetam inhibits dreaming and the remembering of dreams. Piracetam is not used to enhance dreaming but rather to counteract desensitization and tolerance caused by the other acetylcholine boosting supplements such as Nicotine, Galantamine, and GPC.



Since I conduct some experiments with cholinergic substances myself, I solely want to use it for this purpose. I will post my results.

However: I know a person that has to use Piracetam because of neurological problems. After taking it, he was able to dream again after a long time without any dreams (or at least without any remembering of dreams).

----------


## nina

I've used it before a few times, but not enough to notice any real difference. Though I do have a friend who has been using it for awhile and says that it is amazing. But...he's...um "different" so I don't really put too much into some of the things he says.

----------


## Infinity

I have recently started using it for cognitive enhancement, and although one of the benefits is decreased urge to smoke tobacco, I noticed a slight case of insomnia and I haven't recalled a dream since I started using it two weeks ago. I was also smoking the waky stuff, which I know inhibits dream recall, but I have stopped a week ago with no improvement with dream recall. I feel more energy and obviously require less sleep, but it isn't too obvious yet whether or not it's a good thing. I will keep you guys updated. One thing I will say, is that even when taking huge doses of melatonin, it is still hard for me to stay asleep for more than 5 or 6 hours, and I don't feel groggy when waking in the morning, so maybe it is a good thing, who knows? Also, this past week I have been stressed over school and it has caused me to catch a cold, but I get sick about once a year anyway, so that may interfere with my functioning too.

----------


## DreamChaser

It really sounds pharmaceutical now and scary.
Dreams are natural. If you are taking stuff that needs a 
technical pharma layout, you need to get back to your mind IMO.
Health comes first, not drugs.

----------


## Infinity

I am going to be mindful about it, but maybe it takes time to get used to. Like I said, I will post another reply when I finish the bottle to decide whether or not I want to take it.

----------

